# Aftermarket Stereo System 2006 A3



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Aftermarket Stereo System 2006 A3 Major Progress*

I was going to wait until next month when this project is complete. But I am finding out a lot of important information so I will start this post at the beginning and not the end of my audio-overhaul.
<> Base speakers. WOOFER SIZE - As I believe Zakurie was trying to tell me a month ago, the size is 6.5". Yes, in the base stereo system. They are actually an oversized 6.5", if you can believe that! Looking at the grill, they appear to be 5 1/4". I am very impressed with the clarity and level of sound we get from these speakers, especially after discovering that they are share the same thickness as construction paper -which is very bad. It would be a VERY good upgrade if you swapped these cheap woofers with quality aftermarket speakers.
<> Base speakers. BAD NEWS - very very bad. The woofers are not just screwed into the door panels. They actually GLUED the surround of the woofer to the factory basket. This means I will have to destroy my factory speakers to install the new woofers. I have seen this in 911s and a 928. I have done some research on it, and apparently it's very common with most German cars. Ugh!
<> Door dampening. I ordered Dynomat for the car, but after taking apart the door, I will be returning it! This door has a complete door skin, it's almost like a Mercedes Benz. Nice work Audi!
<> Dash kit - Crutchfield has no idea an Audi A3 exists, as of 3:30pm, 8/11/05. I dropped off the factory face plate and the new DIN size head unit to a metal shop. They will do some custom work and machine a new face plate to match the chrome look on our dash and doors. I am thinking about having a few extra made for future fourum member's projects. What do you think?
<> Subwoofer - I don't want free standing sub, anywhere in the cargo area. This will make for a big project. I wanted to take out the spare and build a custom enclosure for the wheel well under the deck. I took it all out today and there isn't enough room due to a LARGE METAL welded piece. May take off the left wall of the trunk where the sub/sat box is, and do some discovery channel-style installation. 
If anyone has any suggestions, ideas, or corrections, PLEASE respond asap. This is all going down, right now! 
Yes, I plan on taking a few pictures of everything I tear apart. 



_Modified by RyanA3 at 5:32 PM 8/25/2005_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

there's tons of room for an enclosure underneath the spare wheel well. 
I have a guy who does great work that made me a stealth enclosure for my passat with much less space than there is on the A3. 
Dynamat is really not needed with these cars. 
I think the speakers are riveted . . . that's just my thought. They have been in the past. I've seen several good installs where they will cut out the paper speaker and whatnot in order to use the surround as a spacer.
Where do you plan on hiding your amps? 
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_there's tons of room for an enclosure underneath the spare wheel well. Where do you plan on hiding your amps? 

you may be right, not certain. if you pull up the board and look at the spare it would appear to be enough room, but something is welded to the floor of the well causing a road block for me. I will have to sleep on it.
Since there isn't room for the sub in the well, I am def. going to put the amps down there, and cut out a hole for venting. I need to be able to lay cargo in the car and have no obstacles.


_Modified by RyanA3 at 5:18 PM 8/11/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Aftermarket Stereo System 2006 A3 (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_ As I believe Zakurie was trying to tell me a month ago, the size is 6.5". Yes, in the base stereo system. They are actually an oversized 6.5", if you can believe that! Looking at the grill, they appear to be 5 1/4". 

I know I told you that a month ago







, but I was just guessing based on the A4. Good post though Ryan, glad someone finally opened it up, and could confirm. 
I have a few questions from your observations. 
1) Do you think a 6 3/4 woofer would fit, BA's come in 6 3/4, ooh the sound.
2) Did you see the OE tweeter, how much room there? 
3) What about the OE Sub and center channel, can they simply be replaced, I dont really want to build a box and install new subs, Id rather just upgrade everything, simple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I'd use the spare tire well as part of the sub enclosure and then do a nice new false floor to the existing height on the stock piece...
but options are open, there is a lot of room back there, how creative and loud do you want to go. It is just a question of does your back seat now become your trunk.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
you may be right, not certain. if you pull up the board and look at the spare it would appear to be enough room, but something is welded to the floor of the well causing a road block for me. I will have to sleep on it.
_Modified by RyanA3 at 5:18 PM 8/11/2005_

Nothing fiberglass can't take care of. I had an enclosure drawn up with at least 1 cu ft of airspace, enough room for a 10" sub and a JL 250/1 amp mounted on top of it. I think you'll find that trying to fit any enclosure behind the left panel to be quite impossible. The bose sub is already really thin and small (5.25" ported subwoofer).
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

YOU GUYS NEED TO SEE THE UNIT BELOW THE SPARE TIRE and you will stop considering that location for your subs.








I dont have time to title these pics, but look at the foam padding on the interior of the doors. and don't forget the doors have a metal skin on the inside, a full skin, not a ton of holes and pockets, the only hole is for the speaker!! cool stuff.
look at the sub which is located in the left rear hatch. it'sa 5.5" in a large box, all of the boxes and speakers are blaup stuff.
good space to run your 4 gauge and wiring, you can actually get them into factory tubing! 
GREAT NEWS FOR DSG OWNERS!! you can get your 4 gauge thru the fire wall in the CLUTCH CABLE hole, already punched out!!!! SWEEET!
I WARN YOU, IF YOU HAVEN'T EATEN BREAKFAST THESE PICS MAY DISTURB YOU.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (aLLsTaRDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aLLsTaRDUB* »_I'd use the spare tire well as part of the sub enclosure and then do a nice new false floor to the existing height on the stock piece...
but options are open, there is a lot of room back there, how creative and loud do you want to go. It is just a question of does your back seat now become your trunk.









who needs a back seat? I'll be putting in a marshall stack for my system..

j/k


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

ooh..ouch... hard to look at open door surgery this early in the morning


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (limesparks)*

I know its a little late now and they are just the base speakers.. but you can drill out the rivets of that plastic ring and remove that whole black surrnound.. It was the same on the MK4 VWs.








Drilled out the rivets on my jetta.. got some MDF.. glued two pieces together.. counter sunk some holes and nut/bolted the rings in.. then screwed the speakers to the MDF. They were too deep other wise and hit the window parts.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket Stereo System 2006 A3 (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
I know I told you that a month ago







, but I was just guessing based on the A4. Good post though Ryan, glad someone finally opened it up, and could confirm. 
I have a few questions from your observations. 
1) Do you think a 6 3/4 woofer would fit, BA's come in 6 3/4, ooh the sound.
2) Did you see the OE tweeter, how much room there? 
3) What about the OE Sub and center channel, can they simply be replaced, I dont really want to build a box and install new subs, Id rather just upgrade everything, simple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes! It was you Judge, sorry. You will have to cut out the old paper speaker from the speaker basket, then take some time to get all of the junk off of the basket. My 6.5"'s diameter will fit right into the basket, but the depth of the basket is not there. I will try to heat up the basket and push the woofer into it, making more room. You do have the depth in the door but not the basket.
The tweeter has room. Be careful taking them out. there is an extra screw. You think you have it out, if you pull too hard you may break some plastic. Don't know how to explain this further just yet b/c I have only begin to investigate this a bit.
OE sub location. I don't think you'll get enough from even an aftermarket woofer b/c you're going to replace all of your tweeters/woofers. They will be very loud once you go with new gear. Even the best woofer you can find, at that size, will do nothing for you. Once I have the Blaupkt woofer enclosure out of the car I'll take solo shots of it. It looks like a tiny gas can with a 5.5" in the corner of it. 
OE center. You would need to spend BANK on this. Figure that your stereo/amp has two front and two rear and a sub output, where will get the signal and/or power to seperate a center. You would need to run a processer. Big time stuff. It's like taking an old receiver for your home theater that is NOT dolby digital or even pro logic and trying to get a center channel out of it. You would be splicing wires from the F or R which would be terrible. 

Tons more progress to be done, so I can have sound for my trip to Chris' vagBQ on sunday. It will only be 50% done. I'm running aftermarket Sirius, 
who knows where to find the adaptor to get the audi antenna to work with the sirius aftermarket stuff, not audi issued. alpine head unit.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_YOU GUYS NEED TO SEE THE UNIT BELOW THE SPARE TIRE and you will stop considering that location for your subs.



























I still disagree. There's plenty of room underneath. With a 10" sub, the 4-5" ABOVE the metal hump gives plenty of clearance for the magnet, considering that the magnet would be offset into the valleys for the spare wheel well. Just because your installer decided that he didn't want to do it, it doesn't mean that its not possible. It is very much possible and rather easy for any experienced fiberglasser.
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Just because your installer decided that he didn't want to do it, it doesn't mean that its not possible. It is very much possible and rather easy for any experienced fiberglasser.
Dave
 The installer is me and one of my best friends. What kind of sub are you considering. Do you think a 10W6 would fit in there? I don't know, that is tight. The magnet on a JL sub is BIG!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_ The installer is me and one of my best friends. What kind of sub are you considering. Do you think a 10W6 would fit in there? I don't know, that is tight. The magnet on a JL sub is BIG!

A 10w6 is almost a waste IMO . . . all depends on what you listen to though. I was looking at an arcaudio ARC series 10". You can also mount the sub slightly tilted too. For a hatchback, i'd be looking at a sub which focuses more on SQ than SPL. The Image Dynamics IDQ is also a fantastic sounding sub with a smaller magnet and less airspace requirements. Then again . . . . the IDQ and the ARC series are very similar considering ID used to make the Arc subs until they split.
My only beef with JL subs are that they focus more on SPL than SQ and that they're not the most efficient subs out there. They're also quite overpriced. 
A new company which I might also consider is reaudio . . . . their XXX series subs are amazing. 
http://www.reaudio.com/
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

W7 is for SPL. the W6 is good for SQ. IMO.
Good tips on those new companies though, thanks Dave. 
Still need to find an adaptor for the audi antenna /SAT.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

try looking on navplus.us they have a bunch of EU contacts for hard-to-find adapters and whatnot. IIRC someone just posted some sat radio information for cars that didn't have it.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_W7 is for SPL. the W6 is good for SQ. IMO.
Good tips on those new companies though, thanks Dave. 
Still need to find an adaptor for the audi antenna /SAT. 


What does SPL and SQ (sound quality?) stand for?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_

What does SPL and SQ (sound quality?) stand for?

basically loudness versus quality
SPL = Sound Pressure Level SQ=Sound Quality


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_try looking on navplus.us they have a bunch of EU contacts for hard-to-find adapters and whatnot. IIRC someone just posted some sat radio information for cars that didn't have it.

thanks. actually TURK has an adaptor. it mates the ONE harness going to the antenna into TWO harness that will go into an aftermarket sat tuner. tweeter had one in stock, someone is looking over me today! SIRSP is the item number.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan you got info on what amps, headunit and speakers you went with.. I"m interested in looking them up.
Bring them this weekend whatever is not in the car so we can check it all out.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_Ryan you got info on what amps, headunit and speakers you went with.. I"m interested in looking them up.
Bring them this weekend whatever is not in the car so we can check it all out.


alpine 9855 head unit, it plays cd, cdr, rw, mp3, wma, controls sirius/xm, changer, etc. it has over 400 color choices.
alpine V12 amp, a 4x75 which will run Focal K2 components.
alpine V12 amp, a 300x1 for a JL audio 10W6.
I will only bring what is actually wired up. I have to bring a dog, all of the dogs stuff. my laptop, gf's shoes will take up the whole back seat, j/k, no but all of her stuff for the w/e, golf clubs for sat, etc. I don't think I'll want to bring all of the extra gear. sorry in advance. hopefully I can get one more door finished today. I only have one done so far. The head unit is killing me. no dash kit, makes if FUN!!!!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_

alpine 9855 head unit, it plays cd, cdr, rw, mp3, wma, controls sirius/xm, changer, etc. it has over 400 color choices.
alpine V12 amp, a 4x75 which will run Focal K2 components.
alpine V12 amp, a 300x1 for a JL audio 10W6.
I will only bring what is actually wired up. I have to bring a dog, all of the dogs stuff. my laptop, gf's shoes will take up the whole back seat, j/k, no but all of her stuff for the w/e, golf clubs for sat, etc. I don't think I'll want to bring all of the extra gear. sorry in advance. hopefully I can get one more door finished today. I only have one done so far. The head unit is killing me. no dash kit, makes if FUN!!!!

I'll check that stuff out. I don't want to do anything too crazy but I have been getting the bug only for display purposes really.. but the bug. I've kind of always started to do something and then stopped halfway which is something I can't do with this car so i'm afraid to start. And I don't pay people to do that sort of work since I can do it myself.. but that may be the only way to get it done start to finish. 
I really want to do an in car computer. I"ve thought out getting the nav plus and the video input and using that as the screen, all the factory controls would work it would fit nicely etc. But then that also takes away from the wow factor when you need to really point out whats going on.
edit:
and why I originally replied I am so jealous you get to play golf saturday.. I"ve either been to busy with work, the house or sick to play at all recently. Haven't even been to the range since July 4th and I was teaching the GF....


_Modified by PD Performance at 10:37 AM 8/12/2005_


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_

alpine 9855 head unit, it plays cd, cdr, rw, mp3, wma, controls sirius/xm, changer, etc. it has over 400 color choices.
alpine V12 amp, a 4x75 which will run Focal K2 components.
alpine V12 amp, a 300x1 for a JL audio 10W6.
I will only bring what is actually wired up. I have to bring a dog, all of the dogs stuff. my laptop, gf's shoes will take up the whole back seat, j/k, no but all of her stuff for the w/e, golf clubs for sat, etc. I don't think I'll want to bring all of the extra gear. sorry in advance. hopefully I can get one more door finished today. I only have one done so far. The head unit is killing me. no dash kit, makes if FUN!!!!

sounds like fun, nice choice of products for the car...
Here is another option that I am going to be exploring so that I can maitain the factory head unit for now, and not worry about an dash kit.
http://www.jlaudio.com/press/CleanSweep05.html
It is call CleanSweep, and it is designed for OEM integration so idea for Nav units and car where a dash kit is not an option... it goes for $599 retail in Canada, and who really actually pays retail..
Hope this helps a few of you out


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

that JL piece is SWEEET. it will be a lifesaver for a LOT of peeps. NICE!!
-oh and thanks.


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

That JL system it great, now the question is how much?


----------



## RallyJGD (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I am really intrested in that form for an aftermarket radio. Let me know when you going to have it.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*progress*

It's really tough to get a stereo to fit without a dash kit! I have the stereo installed and wired up. we had a temporary chrome plate cut out to fill up the extra space. Once I get the head unit tilting and what not, and find out how to compensate for the extra movement, I will get a more permanent plate made, thicker too. This one you will see is paper thin, so I just taped it on to get a feel for the finish, but I'm not in love with the look, so I'm glad it's only temporary. 
Oh, I found the air bags. Kinda scary to drive over here to NJ today seeing the air bags just chillin' there.










_Modified by RyanA3 at 5:19 PM 8/13/2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*

























here are the air bags!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*

Thanks for the useful info. Does anyone know how hard it will be to add an amp & sub to the stock stereo? Well really, the sub is easy once you get the amp in!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_Thanks for the useful info. Does anyone know how hard it will be to add an amp & sub to the stock stereo? Well really, the sub is easy once you get the amp in!

It's usually not worth the effort.
On another note, when you install an aftermarket head unit in the A3, you will need to get an antenna adaptor. Reason is, the antenna is not powered. The power is located in the factory HU. So when you go aftermarket, you will need an antenna adaptor with power built in. 
here goes. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-t...0VW54


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*

the discovery channel is now in full effect.
Sounds like lots of fun, kinda makes me glad you are finding out all the tricks and headaches before I start my car.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: progress (aLLsTaRDUB)*

WTF is sitting on top of the dash? looks like something that will be stolen ASAP.

answer to this issue for those that havent got their A3 yet....
*GET BOSE*


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_WTF is sitting on top of the dash? looks like something that will be stolen ASAP.answer to this issue for those that havent got their A3 yet....
*GET BOSE*

I don't have any sound in my car at all right now. I was driving all over the place this w/e. That THING is just my mp3/media player. Creative Zen. Not permanent, don't worry


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: progress (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_

answer to this issue for those that havent got their A3 yet....
*GET BOSE*

Bose is a complete rip off, you will have 5x better sound if you get concert and add quality components and wind up spending 1/3 less. Add a couple amps and a sub and your talking 10x better sound, for equal or a little less in price.
JMHO, but if your really into music and sound quality, the Bose isnt going to cut it and you will want to go aftermarket. For those of you that dont want to go this route get the concert, because in no way does the Bose sound $900 better, and you will be quite satisfied with the concert. Bose speakers are notoriously overpriced, and are not close to there competiters in technology (thats in home audio) (aside from the wave). They dont sell aftermarket car audio speakers for a reason, they could not compete with the likes of Polk, Infinity, and BA.
Your best bet like Ryan said is to test drive both and really listen, and pay attention, and remember th price difference, and decide for yourself.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: progress (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Bose is a complete rip off, you will have 5x better sound if you get concert and add quality components and wind up spending 1/3 less. Add a couple amps and a sub and your talking 10x better sound, for equal or a little less in price.
JMHO, but if your really into music and sound quality, the Bose isnt going to cut it and you will want to go aftermarket. For those of you that dont want to go this route get the concert, because in no way does the Bose sound $900 better, and you will be quite satisfied with the concert. Bose speakers are notoriously overpriced, and are not close to there competiters in technology (thats in home audio) (aside from the wave). They dont sell aftermarket car audio speakers for a reason, they could not compete with the likes of Polk, Infinity, and BA.
Your best bet like Ryan said is to test drive both and really listen, and pay attention, and remember th price difference, and decide for yourself.


True but nothing is goiing to have that factory look and feel like the bose system. There's nothing i hate more than a hacked up dash with a headunit that looks out of place. Either way, I got navi + bose and i'm fairly happy. Its not as good as my previous system but its not that far behind. Personally i like the middle ground that bose gives me and the fact that i have a nice factory warranty on all of it.
Dave


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: progress (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Bose is a complete rip off, you will have 5x better sound if you get concert and add quality components and wind up spending 1/3 less. Add a couple amps and a sub and your talking 10x better sound, for equal or a little less in price.



Several reasons why Bose is worth it.
for 900 bucks its better then the concert
for 900 bucks you get a nice double din dash I dont' have to change my entire center console if I want to add nav later
I can find most aftermarket navs without changing my center console
I can add just a screen if I wanted and do an in car computer without changing my center console
I HAVE AN IN DASH 6 DISC CHANGER!!! That alone was worth the full 900 bucks to me since I have it right there and its integrated like stock... 
I couldnt tell you if it sounded any better or worse since I never listened to a stock setup but there are many things that make it well worth the 900 bucks. Many companies charge 900 bucks just for an in dash changer not even getting you the better speakers.

Also the noise compensation.. While it may seem like a cheesey feature when ryan and I were in my car listening to the stereo and chris asked me to rev the exhaust up.. could not hear it one bit the noise compensation 100% blocked out the exhaust. Which I can tell you is great on the highway.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_True but nothing is goiing to have that factory look and feel like the bose system. There's nothing i hate more than a hacked up dash with a headunit that looks out of place. Either way, I got navi + bose and i'm fairly happy. Its not as good as my previous system but its not that far behind. Personally i like the middle ground that bose gives me and the fact that i have a nice factory warranty on all of it.Dave

Good points from Judge, totally agree with you.
As far as CREW... I am on the other side of the fence from you. I can't crank up the factory stereo the way I will with MBQuartz, BA, Polk, FOCAL speakers, and with an aftermarket amp/h.unit, you will be 500% better sound quality, imaging. Not to mention CDR +/-, MP3, WMA in dash. The woofers/tweeters will still look factory even when replaced. If you get a good dash kit the stereo will not look out of place all that much. Also when doing head unit, do your research, alpine's units have 510 colors to choose from, I have the exact Audi red dialed in.
Some people want to rip their exhaust out and air box, change turbos, do a chip, then claim it's nice to have a factory stereo and have a warranty on it?







Not to mention you get a 3 year warranty on most stereo equipment.


_Modified by RyanA3 at 9:14 AM 8/16/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: progress (PD Performance)*

Chris- your right about the in-dash CD changer and the auto volume, I personally have never been a big fan of in-dash changers but they do cost alot, because they are not available aftermarket and only offered from the dealer. Hell the concert retails for like $400 or somthing I think. Its definitly a prefrence thing, I just feel the money would be better spent aftermarket. I mean you can get the glovebox CD changer for like $250, yes I know this causes more complications as you would than lose the aux. input. but for most going further than that they would probably be ebtter off adding a new HU.
As for the double din opening, I really dont think it will be hard to swap things around in the center console, Ryan was going to look into it the next time he takes it apart, but everything is modular so it will be fairly simple.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Also when doing head unit, do your research, alpine's units have 510 colors to choose from, I have the exact Audi red dialed in._Modified by RyanA3 at 9:14 AM 8/16/2005_

Not all of them Ryan I think just the high end one, most Alpine HU's are just blue and green, I know this is the case for all there fold out DVD players. Kenwood HU's on the other hand all can switch red/blue (I'm not sure how close the red is), so they would probably have more models available. I like Alpine slightly better than Kenwood, but they are very close.


----------



## rj11c (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: progress (VR6 NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 NRG* »_
*GET BOSE*

here is some reading material, i know its not car audio related but it gives you an idea about that product http:http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html happy reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: progress (rj11c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rj11c* »_
here is some reading material, i know its not car audio related but it gives you an idea about that product http:http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html happy reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good reading, and if you click on the Bose car audio review at the bottom, you get a fair amount of honest reviews. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: progress (rj11c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rj11c* »_here is some reading material, i know its not car audio related but it gives you an idea about that product http:http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html happy reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats a bunch of crap. People have different opinions on Bose. you're going to find just as much pro-bose reviews as you will negative. Why don't people just judge for themselves? 
Don't knock bose just because you read some whack website from some dude on an internet forum. Go listen to them yourself. I'm not a bose advocate, but I know a website that reads "hater" all over it when I see it.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: progress (judgegavel)*

I agree with Judge here, IMHO the bose is not worth it. From my experience (and i have not modified a car stereo since like 1999) if you are going to do a complete stereo upgrade thats one thing, however if you are going to do a stereo upgrade then you have to replace the HU. Maybe technology is beyond my experience here, but i think that replacing the speakers without doing Hu, amps, components etc often sounds WORSE. Factory specs and sound are usually compromised if you break it up and try to do some things and not others particullarly head unit and components. In my boys 1996 vr6 he tried to do just that and i thought the system sounded awefull (more power and volume yes but sq was not up to par). Im no stereo guru anymore though. If you start with this type of upgrade then you have to go all out much like Ryan is.Bottom line for 2000 bucks you could do a nice upgrade, 900 of that commming from the money you saved on not going BOSE.


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: progress (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_
Thats a bunch of crap. People have different opinions on Bose. you're going to find just as much pro-bose reviews as you will negative. Why don't people just judge for themselves? 
Don't knock bose just because you read some whack website from some dude on an internet forum. Go listen to them yourself. I'm not a bose advocate, but I know a website that reads "hater" all over it when I see it.

BTW im not knocking Bose, as when i heard Chris' Bose system the power and volume were obviously greater then that of my standard stereo however all im saying is that the money could be better spent if you are going to do the complete system just my 02. Portis is right, another instance of preference.


----------



## rj11c (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: progress (portishead)*


_Quote »_
Audio newbies often throw out the "But I heard that Bose is good!" defense, to which I respond "From who?" Was it a* sound engineer, electrical engineer, materials scientist, studio engineer, sound producer, recording professional, musician, Mark Levinson? Ray Dolby? George Lucas*? Anyone credible? Or was it your *neighbor*







with the GoldStar walkman, Teac boom box, Funai mini-system, and Sylvania receiver? Perhaps the ubiquitous Bose Ads that they find in completely irrelevant magazines such as Popular Science, Times, Playboy, GQ, People, Astronomy, etc, had some sort of subliminal effect against the better of their judgment? But that's just conjecture...

this is the quote i want you to read, the fact is everyone has their own opinion, unless you do a *fair *comparison than you can make a decision for your self 
here are more links to open your mind
http://www.htguide.com/forum/ and http://www.diyaudio.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rj11c at 12:22 PM 8-16-2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: progress (rj11c)*

The truth be told is while Bose has had a very good image in the public eye, its a very common opinion from stereo experts that they make an inferior and overpriced product. But obviously its up to the consumer to decide. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: progress (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_The truth be told is while Bose has had a very good image in the public eye, its a very common opinion from stereo experts that they make an inferior and overpriced product. But obviously its up to the consumer to decide. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I think the problem here is that the people bashing the bose are assuming people buying the bose are expecting it to be spectacular and I don't think anyone is.. But it IS better then the concert stock for stock.. If you plan to upgrade no is probably not worth it.. but if you don't then I"d say its worth the 900 bucks.

Every car I 've had in the past I've gone the aftermarket route.. While you can get louder and better sound then stock or any of the stock upgrade systems it genearlly takes alot of time and money to get a system really setup right.. As chris mentioned his friend upgraded some of his factory stuff and it was louder but didnt' sound as good and I"d say that holds true for 99% of upgraded stereos.. Unless you go the extra mile like Ryan is you are better off with just going ith the factory upgraded setup.. And ryans way is not cheap unless you have connections even then it can cost you a small fortune.

I haven't had any time to actually sit down and play with my radio adjustments at all and I need to do that before I consider changing anything but I really like the noise compensation and the in dash changer.. not to mention the steering wheel controls and the clean factory look.
Sitting in a bose equipped car at nite is like being in a space shuttle cockpit its just awesome and for that alone I dont' want to ditch the factory radio.. Since the console drops another 2"s down over the ash tray the lights extend further down adn it just looks sick.. I gotta get a good nite pic








There is a local VW/Audi based boutique shop the guy does alot of in car computer installs etc.. His A4 has been in a few magazines etc. I need to swing by one day and talk to him about options if I do decide to upgrade stuff.. threads like this make me want to spend money.. I just hope all the sound stuff is in the head unit not the amp..


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: progress (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
There is a local VW/Audi based boutique shop the guy does alot of in car computer installs etc.. His A4 has been in a few magazines etc. I need to swing by one day and talk to him about options if I do decide to upgrade stuff.. threads like this make me want to spend money.. I just hope all the sound stuff is in the head unit not the amp..

Are you talking about Matt? http://www.tunertricks.com
One of my friends in town knows him. 
All the sound stuff is in the headunit . . . not the amp.
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
I just hope all the sound stuff is in the head unit not the amp..
you better hope so, that bose head unit is ginormous. you can put a full dvd screen in there. hmmm... I'm picturing a rear view camera displaying the neighborhood's SI on your tail.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: progress (crew217)*

No this place is in NJ about two towns over from where my shop is.. DTC designs... not sure about their website.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: progress (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
threads like this make me want to spend money.. 

Aint that the truth, I think that goes for half the threads on here.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Aint that the truth, I think that goes for half the threads on here.










No kidding!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*

Im still trying to figure out how I can get an amp in there without installing a new stereo...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_Im still trying to figure out how I can get an amp in there without installing a new stereo...









I just saw a pick and post on this. It had a pic of a medium sized box with rca outs, weird inputs, and a ton of options. must have been a processer or some sort. Can't remember where!! argh!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: progress (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_Im still trying to figure out how I can get an amp in there without installing a new stereo...









get the signal off the amp either via line convertor or maybe sometimes a special blaupunkt adapter will plug right into the stock unit. Run that signal to your amp. Wire your speakers to the amp and you're good to go.
Dave


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: progress (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_get the signal off the amp either via line convertor or maybe sometimes a special blaupunkt adapter will plug right into the stock unit. Run that signal to your amp. Wire your speakers to the amp and you're good to go.
Dave

DO you know where the stock amp is for the sub? That might not be a bad idea. I dont think i'd use a line converter, and I'm interested to know *IF* a blaupunkt adaptor exists for some sort of line level output. That would be sweet. I actually just want to add an amp, and a sub. I think the stock stereo sounds sweet! Glad I didnt get the bose. 
I have a request: can somebody take a photo of the back of their stock stereo head unit? I dont have the tool to get my radio out yet, or i'd do it myself. I'm still brainstorming about what I want to do. Thanks peeps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: progress (portishead)*

your best bet would be to tap into the input signals going to the stock amp and run a line out converter there. The stock amp is in the right hand side of the trunk.
Dave


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: progress (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_The truth be told is while Bose has had a very good image in the public eye, its a very common opinion from stereo experts that they make an inferior and overpriced product. But obviously its up to the consumer to decide. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll drink to that







I work in the music industry, and Bose isn't even on the map for audio enthusiasts or pros. Bose is well marketed and distributed, and they're better than what most companies install in a car as stock, and I think they make a lot of consumers happy, but you don't have to look (listen) hard to find something better for less $ if you want to upgrade.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: progress (KnockKnock)*

This thread sent me off to price something out... showing the guy ryans pics the person I was speaking with is at a loss for sub location.. but has not seen it in person yet gonna try and meet up with him next week.. At the very least it may offer some insite for you ryan


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: progress (PD Performance)*

Ok so I'm impatient.. Just went out and checkd out the trunk this time with the intent of fitting stuff not just out of curiousity with what was there.
NO room to fit much in that floor with the hump.
The hump apparently hold the evap purge canister and possibly pump from a quick inspection underneath.. 
Right now my thought is to relocate that current cannister to between the bumper and trunk floor there is TOns of space there.. Or possibly pick up some MK4 parts and relocate it to the passenger side wheel well area.. Not sure if there is room there.. 
With that out of the way you could drill out the tack welds on that hump pop it out and weld in a filler panel.. Car is new enough that if done correctly and resealed no one would know the wiser a few years down the road.. 
I'm gonna pull off the heatshield underneath and figure out what needs to be moved and where it would fit once I get caught up on my work. 
What I am thinking off doing is basically a fiberglass tub that would fit in with the spare flipped upside down. So if you needed to get to the spare you could just pop the hole tub out. Do some sort of quick disconnect on the wires and pull it out with amps and all... I'll get some pics of the underside once I take the shield down.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (PD Performance)*

Wow. You ate your Coco Puffs today! Yo GO Chris!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_Wow. You ate your Coco Puffs today! Yo GO Chris!

haha no but I did have two bagels and a large coffee... so thats probably it..


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

gotta say nice custom touch that integrates the stereo into the car better than the standard plastic that comew with the HU


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoctorJ* »_gotta say nice custom touch that integrates the stereo into the car better than the standard plastic that comew with the HU
SORRY FOR THE GINORMOUS PICS. I try to downsize them to 25% on the photobucket site.
I like the chrome too, thanks for the compliment on it. I am a bit insecure/naive with this part of the install, since it's the one part that will be staring at me the whole time. 
Any/all feedback on the plate would be very helpful. I think it's on the better side of ok. The guys at the VAGbq thought it looks 'too much', which I can appreciate.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Any/all feedback on the plate would be very helpful. I think it's on the better side of ok. The guys at the VAGbq thought it looks 'too much', which I can appreciate.

what if you painted some of it.. like mask it off and paint either a little black around the radio.. or a little black around the outside so it made like a ring around the radio.. Sort even so it didn't seem like so much silver on the sides...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
what if you painted some of it.. like mask it off and paint either a little black around the radio.. or a little black around the outside so it made like a ring around the radio.. Sort even so it didn't seem like so much silver on the sides...

That would probably look sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It would match the climate control then, if you gave it the same thinkness as the bands around the thermostats.


_Modified by judgegavel at 2:19 PM 8/18/2005_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
That would probably look sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It would match the climate control then, if you gave it the same thinkness as the bands around the thermostats.



Yup thats what I was thinking of..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Or like the rings on the vents since his is premium.. its just a hint of silver


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

"The guys at the VAGbq thought it looks 'too much', which I can appreciate."[/QUOTE]
I thought it looked great. My only thought was that im kind of fond of the consistency of the stock HU/interior. For an aftermarket setup however i think it looks HOT!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

In a semi-related topic, I want to add an amp & subwoofer in the back. Any car stereo geeks in here? I was wondering what an effecient sub/enclosure would be. Sealed? Ported? Bandpass? I am leaning toward a 10" bandpass, or 10" Alpine ported box. I heard a sealed JL W3, and It sounded like the sub was doing too much work, I dont like hearing the sub all muffled. I like my bass clean. I have 2 12" JBLS (crappy I know) in a bandpass box in my previous car, and it sounded decent.


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
That would probably look sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It would match the climate control then, if you gave it the same thinkness as the bands around the thermostats.

_Modified by judgegavel at 2:19 PM 8/18/2005_


In a perfect world if you could find the plastic matrerial that has the same touch and feel as the 
stock HU and Climate controls and make a piece out of that. and maybe add alum. trim to that.
but i think chris, and judges idea is a good idea dependant upon the paint match. 
if it doesnt look like it has the same color as the interior id just keep it all alum. 
or maybe just tape out some spirals,or an audi logo with all your sponsors
or you could fiberglass mold it like in a bright orange














jk 


_Modified by DoctorJ at 5:56 PM 8/18/2005_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*

some very interesting ideas. Thanks all... For now I will go with the chrome simple panel, it can be easily switched. here it is for now...









I think it looks cool with the lines of the dash. where the light gray meet the black on the dash, the chrome stereo plate work with it nicely.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan the panel looks great as well as the ass end with the amps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was at Chris' shop all day watching him do a turbo install, and your progress was discussed. Did you find the info you needed?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*

how was the turbo install!? thanks I did find the info I needed. I hope you are both coming to ocean city md. with us in september!


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Well the kit he was installing was ok (garret turbo and down pipe ) but had lots of things here and there that didnt fit or were a bit tricky. and as those things arrose Chris fabricated here and there and had an answer or solution for everything (as was to be exspected by now ).
Im stil not sure about the trip.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Looks good ryan.. is that on the floor of the trunk under the carpet or right on top?
did you figure out a place for the sub?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

that is the lower of 2 floors. on top of the pic'd board which was carpeted black, will be a second level which will be a solid, thick floor board, except the audi rings will be cut out of the floor to provide air for the amps. the crossovers were mounted just above the amps. whend it's finished the 2nd level will be about 3/4" higher than the original factory level.


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_some very interesting ideas. Thanks all... For now I will go with the chrome simple panel, it can be easily switched. here it is for now...









I think it looks cool with the lines of the dash. where the light gray meet the black on the dash, the chrome stereo plate work with it nicely.

Ryan from this angle it looks even better and matches nicely with the aluminum handle on the glove box. can't wait to see the final trunk floor with the rings


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoctorJ* »_can't wait to see the final trunk floor with the rings

This is the hardest part of the install almost. The amp rack and table top. I need a 2nd floor that will hold a heavy load on top of it. I can't deal with a 'show' quality install in the trunk, that makes your trunk a museum and not a trunk! 
Here is this w/e's progress. 
-You can see the beginning stages of the 2nd level.
-cut out portion of the cargo wall / driver side, which will host a custom mold/fiberglass box for the 10" subwoofer.
-the two amps are not equal in size, so they don't line up in the audi rings 'perfectly' for that reason. 
->the alpine 9855 has 510 colors. there are four buttons greens, blues, reds, and oranges. Once you choose the red button, you can dial in about 125 choices of reds until you get the audi red. Nice match.







































































_Modified by RyanA3 at 7:54 AM 8/22/2005_


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Looking good, love how the deck matches the interior dash light and stuff. Thank you Alpine for 510 colours too help us match the audi red


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

very interesting... i had no idea you were going this way...
looks good! can't wait to see the final tabletop







*sparx*


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*















That looks sick!!!! i can almost envision the final results. What color are you going to have the top deck and audi rings?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (cwash36)*

Holy Sh*t Ryan that all looks incredible. How did you make that cover its sick, and what will you be covering it with? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Looks great.. I understand the amps not being the same size affecting the way it centers.. That would bug me out hardcore though.. I like symetry.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_Looks great.. I understand the amps not being the same size affecting the way it centers.. That would bug me out hardcore though.. I like symetry.

haha! That is why I mentioned it, b/c I knew it would bug you out!

_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Holy Sh*t Ryan that all looks incredible. How did you make that cover its sick, and what will you be covering it with? 
 thanks Judge... we needed a deck that would allow me to stack heavy items on top, like a normal trunk. But the amps need AIR, so we were designing a venting system. Then we shut the hatch and we both looked at the rings on the lid, stared at them for a second and it clicked. We = my friend Mark who does this professionally. He took speaker grill rings, ya know - for a subwoofer, and lined them up, then cut the deck out. Factory color carpet will cover the whole thing. Then a chrome screening will be installed from the underneath, of the 2nd level, to keep small stuff from falling down into the amp area. So when you open the trunk, you'll see the audi rings, then a screen underneath them. then the amps below. don't know about how to make the rings 'stand-out' on the board once it's all carpeted. I told you it would be 'discovery channel'. Only problem is.. It's a new model, lots of crazy issues going on, and NOBODY has a clue. 
I can't find the right harness to get sirius reciever for alpines to work with the factory antenna cable. we have two outputs from the antenna, and the new boxes have 1 input. Turk has a connector for them, but the harnesses are same, both male!
the antenna radio harness' don't exist either. we have 2 plugs for the antenna, aftermarket stereos have 1. nobody has ever seen this set up.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

for now my sirius is hooked up, but i'm using the supplied antenna which sucks. I really want the sat fin active, it's very sad right now


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_for now my sirius is hooked up, but i'm using the supplied antenna which sucks. I really want the sat fin active, it's very sad right now









If you have to possibly gut the factory fin and put the alpine antenna in there???
I haven't looked at any of the connectors. Is the adapter meant to go at the actual antenna or where the factory receiver mounts?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
I haven't looked at any of the connectors. Is the adapter meant to go at the actual antenna or where the factory receiver mounts?
there are two square plugs sitting behind the door. all newer cars have only one. terk.com is the main place to get plugs/adaptors, they will have to build something for this. I told them to get on it! b/c maybe porsche/audi/vw converted to this to promote dealer only parts. I'll take pics of this tonight if you want.


----------



## onuris (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Much props (RyanA3)*

I usually just lurk here without posting (hence the fantastically n00b post count) but after seeing all the work you did, I just had to give much props. That's a true work of beauty.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_I haven't looked at any of the connectors. Is the adapter meant to go at the actual antenna or where the factory receiver mounts?

Audi sat antenna fin VS. Sirius Tuner (non audi issued)
An audi issued Sat tuner will only work with their two stereo options b/c of the huge bulky harness' that work with them. 
Most people that get a factory SAT antenna, don't gut the stereo and need to install their own aftermarket Sat tuner. Anyone who installs an aftermarket stereo in their car and gets SAT, will have to use the sirius/xm supplied antenna. 
I want the fin to be used. I doubt after all of my research that an item exists for this. Factory SAT antenna -> aftermarket SAT tuner.

_Quote, originally posted by *onuris* »_I usually just lurk here without posting (hence the fantastically n00b post count) but after seeing all the work you did, I just had to give much props. That's a true work of beauty.


Appreciate your words! Thanks much. Go nucks!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
I want the fin to be used. I doubt after all of my research that an item exists for this. Factory SAT antenna -> aftermarket SAT tuner.


I know you want the fin that is why I"m saying take it off the car.. rip out the electronics in it and stuff the aftermarket antenna in it.. at least maybe pop it off and see if it fits inside.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
I know you want the fin that is why I"m saying take it off the car.. rip out the electronics in it and stuff the aftermarket antenna in it.. at least maybe pop it off and see if it fits inside.

ok, will do. sorry I wasn't reading you. I was BURNT yesterday. Extra Crispy too.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
ok, will do. sorry I wasn't reading you. I was BURNT yesterday. Extra Crispy too.

Its cool.. now was this the kind of burnt that can be fixed with aloe or doritos


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Its cool.. now was this the kind of burnt that can be fixed with aloe or doritos









doritos, a hot tub, and a sixer.
I may take the lighting panel out of headliner in the cargo area. There may be access to the fin from underneath. w/out doing a visual from the interior, I don't want to pull any harder on the fin. 
I'm curious to see what is inside that huge fin. I don't know if placing the sirius magnetic antenna inside of the fin will work. But I don't want it on my roof otherwise. 
right now, FYI, it's on the deck lid cover, close to the rear, near the tailgate window. It's not bad there! I originally had it on the side of the cargo area, on that flat area, next to the cargo side windows. that spot was not good for reception.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
doritos, a hot tub, and a sixer.
and 10 maxim girls!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
doritos, a hot tub, and a sixer.
I may take the lighting panel out of headliner in the cargo area. There may be access to the fin from underneath. w/out doing a visual from the interior, I don't want to pull any harder on the fin. 
I'm curious to see what is inside that huge fin. I don't know if placing the sirius magnetic antenna inside of the fin will work. But I don't want it on my roof otherwise. 
right now, FYI, it's on the deck lid cover, close to the rear, near the tailgate window. It's not bad there! I originally had it on the side of the cargo area, on that flat area, next to the cargo side windows. that spot was not good for reception.

Ryan, don't forget to take pics for the DIY for this one.







sparx


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
doritos, a hot tub, and a sixer.










I hope you mean someone from the dance team not the regular team


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (PD Performance)*








*sparx*


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

sixer of corona!


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_








I hope you mean someone from the dance team not the regular team









Practice,Practice....who needs practice? Ryan wont by the time hes done with this install


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (cwash36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwash36* »_Practice,Practice....who needs practice? Ryan wont by the time hes done with this install









haha!! PRACTICE!?? I'm done with my part of this project. My buddy Mark is doing the custom box today. Alarm system with microwave, auto starter (factory remote!). Carpet the 2nd floor. and we are done!
I am finding this Alpine headunit to be very very clean. if you run an amp with it, you can turn off the headunit's internal power, allowing it to run more clean. Also, you can go on the alpine website and download new wallpaper, greeting messages, calendar, eq settings, parametric eq, etc. etc. download it all to a cdr and put it in the head unit, it will DL all of your settings that you designed on your PC! crazy!!!!!


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
haha!! PRACTICE!?? I'm done with my part of this project. My buddy Mark is doing the custom box today. Alarm system with microwave, auto starter (factory remote!). Carpet the 2nd floor. and we are done!

I've got a remote start that piggybacks a factory remote laying around.. Bought it for my mom a few yaers back for her maixma but hen she deicded to sell it.. was gonna put it in my jetta.. A3 wouldn't be a bad idea... stop making me want to do things.
remember though you will need the loop thing and an extra key to get around the immo.


_Quote »_
I am finding this Alpine headunit to be very very clean. if you run an amp with it, you can turn off the headunit's internal power, allowing it to run more clean. Also, you can go on the alpine website and download new wallpaper, greeting messages, calendar, eq settings, parametric eq, etc. etc. download it all to a cdr and put it in the head unit, it will DL all of your settings that you designed on your PC! crazy!!!!!

A friend of mine just got an alpine nav/DVD setup in his 9-2X... he tried to get on the site to do all that but it wouldnt' let him do anything... let me know if you figure out how to do it so Ic an let him know (I owe him something for takeing up 2 out of 3 garage bays for the last 6 months with my A2 VR6 swap : ) )
[/QUOTE]


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_remember though you will need the loop thing and an extra key to get around the immo.


Yup yup. Valet key to the cutting board... The chip will handle the need for a kill switch I guess. How user friendly is this Chris?


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Yup yup. Valet key to the cutting board... The chip will handle the need for a kill switch I guess. How user friendly is this Chris?

Not sure.. I just bought it for her never got around to installing it. I had checked out some maxima forums where the people had done installs with simlar products so I really only understood it from that specific application standpoint.
I was using a universal DEI remote start meant to work with factory allarms.. basically hit a certain combo of buttons on the remote and it worked..
I'm honestly not srue if the fact that the whole car is a can bus now will affect it.. This will be interesting.. hmmm must get wiring diagrams soon or I'm gonna explode way to much I need to figure out.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

chris, remote start possible in an MT? i've heard some horror stories...







*sparx*


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Not sure.. I just bought it for her never got around to installing it. I had checked out some maxima forums where the people had done installs with simlar products so I really only understood it from that specific application standpoint.


Sorry I'm not worried about doing the install on the auto starter. I meant the kill switch on revo chips and apr, etc. how easy are they to activate?
as far as sparx' comment on auto starting a MT








it can be done, but look out... I have dsg so I'm not worried.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
Sorry I'm not worried about doing the install on the auto starter. I meant the kill switch on revo chips and apr, etc. how easy are they to activate?


REVO does it through their SPS device. APR does it through the cruise control stalk.. at least that is how both did it in the past.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_chris, remote start possible in an MT? i've heard some horror stories...


Its possible, just takes a little extra work. There are certain ways to do it with switches basically it wont' let you arm it unless you started the car with the parking break up your foot on the brake and foot off the clutch (meaning its not in gear).. of course you could always knock it into gear or put it in gear after you shut it off.. 
I don't park with my car in gear though, my jetta had a turbo timer so I got used to not parking in gear with that. If you know you parked your car last and didn't park it in gear its perfectly safe.
If I were to do it I'd wire it up with some sort of arming switch.. where if I didn't hit that switch before I got out of the car it wouldn't allow me to start it..
could always put it in the saab.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

I just found a picture of an older FIN.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1830770
It has two wires coming out of it, for SAT. I'm thinking the new FINS will have 3. 2 for SAT, and 1 for NAV. Now I've found ANOTHER issue. If there ARE 3 wires, and the one is for nav. where would that wire be? I may be able to extend it, and we could eventually run it garmin/other gps units at the dash.
On hold with parts now, trying to get the fin up on the computer.


_Modified by RyanA3 at 4:28 PM 8/23/2005_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I just found a picture of an older FIN.

It has two wires coming out of it, for SAT. I'm thinking the new FINS will have 3. 2 for SAT, and 1 for NAV. Now I've found ANOTHER issue. If there ARE 3 wires, and the one is for nav. where would that wire be? I may be able to extend it, and we could eventually run it garmin/other gps units at the dash.


well that just says GPS in that thread.. not sure if they just cam sat prepped in whatever car that came out of..
I'll try my best to see what I can dig up


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

just found the 2 square plugs in the hatch back like the DIY sat tuner install said. plus there are 2 square plugs for NAV too! maybe we can use them for gps. will test it out asap.


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

going back to past posts about paint matching the dash, 
i have now spent $150 on paint trying to match the a3's, and a few are quite promising.
as soon as i get a result it will be posted. 
and, im a perfectionist, so if i find a solution, it will match PERFECTLY.
ill post pics, too...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (swiftA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swiftA4* »_i have now spent $150 on paint trying to match the a3's, and a few are quite promising....

what are you working on, a face plate?


----------



## swiftA4 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

ive used smooth, semi-gloss plastic strips (standard plastic) for matching.
my goal is, make a bunch of plates with a single-din sized hole that is the exact color and fits perfectly like stock.
then ill sell them to you guys for however much it costs...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (swiftA4)*

The custom face panel was constructed to house an Alpine 9855 head unit. The 9855 features Glide Touch technology, wireless remote control, and plays back CDR/W, MP3, WMA, and both Sirius and X/M Satellite. Eventually, five months later an OEM plate was added to the trimming.
Speaking of Satellite, I opted for Sirius. I believe their programming is superior to XM, plus they have Howard. Alpine's Sirius tuner was installed on the mounting bracket for the factory satellite tuner. No modifications were necessary to allow the OEM submarine-satellite antenna to feed the system.
A pair of 6" Focal 165KF components were installed in both the front and rear factory locations. This not only accomplished the task of maintaining the stock installation theme, but also furthered the plan to keep the total system cost at a reasonable level.
Heading into the trunk, you'll find a JL Audio 10W6 Version2 Subwoofer installed in a custom fiberglass sealed enclosure. 10W6 equates to a 10” W6 JL sub. JL makes many different levels of subs. Most popular is the W7, known for SPL (Sound Pressure Level), and the aforementioned W6, is known for SQ (Sound Quality).
I did not want a freestanding sub anywhere in the cargo area. This made for some discovery channel-style installation. Mark molded the enclosure and installed it in the location of the factory. This was also necessary due to space limitations. It looks amazing and almost factory-like.
On the floor of the trunk are two amplifiers. Firing 700 watts at the subwoofer is an Alpine MRDM605 2ohm sub amplifier. Beside it is an Alpine MRVF345 four-channel amplifier which powers the door-mounted component sets with 75W per individual driver. The amplifier comes with a certificate that verifies the measured per channel RMS output of the particular amplifier. The F345 was actually rated at closer to 100W RMS to each channel. 
Mounting the amps on the floor allows the trunk space to remain usable for luggage. A custom amp rack is housed below the main deck, which is trimmed in gray carpet in keeping with the OEM theme. Audi rings were cut out of the deck to allow the amplifiers proper breathing room. 
The audio is distributed by Monster Cable XLN Xtra Low Noise interconnect cables. Monster Cable has engineered revolutionary cables designed specifically to stop noise from entering car audio systems. You can run this system anywhere from ultra low volumes to "cover your ears" and not here a hint of interference or road noise. While we’re on the topic of wiring, I have great news for DSG owners. You can get a 4-gauge power wire through the firewall via the clutch cable hole, which is already punched out!
Door dampening was purchased but returned. After taking apart the door, Mark realized that each door has a complete door skin, which is something typically found only in high-end vehicles such as Mercedes Benz. This is part of the reason the A3 has such a pleasant “thud” when a door is closed. Nice work Audi! 
*
-Single DIN face plate c/o VagParts.com #8P0 035 459 5PR
-Alpine CDA9855 head unit with glide touch, MP3, WMA, CD, CDR, Satellite, 500+colors
-Alpine MRVF345 75X4 amplifier
-Alpine MRDM605 700x1 2ohm sub amplifier
-Front & Rear K2 165KF Focal 6 1/2" components
-JL10W6 version2 subwoofer
-Sirius/Alpine tuner, feeding the factory Audi satellite antenna
-Monster Cable Interconnect cables
-Custom enclosure and amp rack 
-Alpine alarm system
East Norriton, PA
Serving PA,NJ,NY,DE with Custom Stereo Installation, Remote Starter Kits, & Alarms.
Mark (610) 761-5339
*









Very clean install. Unreal speakers, high recommend Focals. The Alpine is incredible, the head unit has over 500 colors to choose from, allowing a perfect match with your dash.
































































































































































*Notes reviewed:*
OEM din plate.
http://www.Vagparts.com
European parts
[email protected]
pictured below:








-Tweeters are 6ohm, but they are the only speakers I salvaged and can report on. The woofers must be torn/ripped apart to remove from speaker pods. I have no idea what their rating is.








-Factory sub is in the rear left of the hatch, it's not worth upgrading this sub system IMO.








-You can run aftermarket satellite with the factory antenna.
-If you have DSG, you can run the power supply cable from the engine bay to the cabin by way of the clutch cable hole.
-Doors are a full skin, both inside and out, no holes other than for the woofer which is very rare. Very high quality foam/dampening padding on the doors, so dynomat is not necessary.
-The speakers from the base unit are paper. Replacing them would be wise.
-All of the snaps in the dash/doors/etc, are of good quality.



_Modified by RyanA3 at 9:05 AM 12/5/2006_


----------



## tbuh (Apr 7, 2001)

This installation is SO clean. I'm definitely impressed here. I'm just afraid that with the Nav+ I won't be able to upgrade my audio much beyond upgraded speakers... I defintely want to transfer my stuff from my SE-R when I get my A3 next year, but I don't know what will be transferrable... 
The Cleansweep looks like an option, but there's no sub out channel...


----------



## cwash36 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (tbuh)*















Ryan, you are killing me!!!! Thats just not fair.NICE JOB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (tbuh)*

thanks tbuh. yes, it would be tough to work around the nav+. but it's worth it, the nav rocks!


----------



## LeeA3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Thats a great job. You do some nice work down there


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

I think that the Nav only takes one wire, so the other two must be (a) XM, and (b) cell.
I think that the little whale fin has (a) Nav, (b) XM, (c) Sirius, and (d) cellular! Crazy, huh?
It's awsome that figured out how to tap in an aftermarket radio - WAY nicer than adding another antenna.


_Modified by aeitingon at 4:55 PM 8-25-2005_


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (aeitingon)*

thats hot! 
Nice job!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_
I think that the little whale fin has (a) Nav, (b) XM, (c) Sirius, and (d) cellular! Crazy, huh?
It's awsome that figured out how to tap in an aftermarket radio - WAY nicer than adding another antenna.


Wow good point on the one cable being for cellular. the black and white are for SAT. but i think they both work for both carriers. look in the DIY thread, the sat install will show pic4. it shows both wires plugged into the audi box. I think the two wires are a.SAT and b.TERRESTRIAL.. meaning a. satellite feed, and b. land feed. the newer sat cables have both in one wire. this helps when you go under a bridge, it uses the terrestrial feed. the phone lines above ground, have the sat signal built in, so you're using a land signal to accomodate for lost reception from space.


_Modified by RyanA3 at 9:04 PM 8/25/2005_


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Turned out really sweet, looks nice and clean, OEM looking. Classy I think fit well for your system. Good job.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (aLLsTaRDUB)*

thanks DUB. I'm happy with the amp rack and the focals. I'd like to do another face plate though. 
regarding the SAT wire in the trunk, whatever the white and black are for... the white is the only one plugged into my sirius tuner. I was in a tunnel today for over 30 seconds and never lost signal somehow.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Install looks amazing ryan... In the pics the carpet match looks 100%
Very impressed with the install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How is the sub enclosure coming along.. I"m really curious to see how it comes out before I cut into my floor.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

Holy Sh*t Ryan that looks f**king perfect.


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice install ryan looks great, i like it subtle. 
but curious if you though about putting actual crome rings on there to finish it off. of course they would have to have a bezel like the rings on the front grill. 
Anywho still looks nice, and functional.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (DoctorJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DoctorJ* »_but curious if you though about putting actual crome rings on there to finish it off. of course they would have to have a bezel like the rings on the front grill. 
thanks J








I think bezels would look sweeeeet, but they would get banged up with cargo. Hmmmmm, I may look into it again. maybe I can make a quick disconnect ring set!


----------



## DoctorJ (Apr 26, 2005)

i didn't even think quick release
quick release....brilliant


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Stereo System 2006 A3 Major Progress (RyanA3)*

Really nice job, Ryan. Those rings are just perfect and this install is apparently seemlessly reversible.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have attached this thread to the DIY sticky.







*sparx*


----------



## mxdoomer (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan,
This is an amazing system, and I will be installing a similar system in my A3 too. 
I have a question for you. Did you solve the issue of how the stereo turns off immediately when you turn the car off? There is no AUX setting in the ignition. I put a system in my 2002 GTI, and it actually had an AUX setting, which was nice. In my A3, when I turn off the car I have to hit the power button on the stereo again to listen to tunes while sitting in my car.
I'm very interested to hear if and how you solved this issue.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (mxdoomer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mxdoomer* »_Did you solve the issue of how the stereo turns off immediately when you turn the car off? 

Matt, thanks. I will be excited to watch you progress. Hope you get your car sooner than later. Good luck with it, and your installations. 
I have found that the time circuit works only with the factory head unit. I don't think there is any chance of gaining back this 'feature' unless you plan on getting involved with some seriously complex wiring. 
The SAT antenna ended up being easy. Just find the white cable and plug it into your aftermarket sirius or xm tuner box. You will need a powered antenna adaptor, which will score you 'decent' FM, actually above decent. A few stations will be rough, but most will be good. I get ZERO AM though. I have done some research and have found German cars to have a tough reputation for reception, particularly AM and especially with Alpine and Pioneer.
No face plate yet. Don't use the crutchfield speaker adaptors for mounting your new 6 1/2s. Make yourself, or have a professional create custom pods. Your doors will become enclosures and the mid-bass, sound is AMAZING with nice speakers. I hope you choose NOT to use the crap-plastic crutchfield/generic units.
Keep in touch.
Ryan


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
I have found that the time circuit works only with the factory head unit. I don't think there is any chance of gaining back this 'feature' unless you plan on getting involved with some seriously complex wiring. 
Ryan

If you're just talking about creating a time delay before shutting off, couldn't you simply install a time delay relay? Something like this:
http://www.amperite.com/Uploads/HDOD Series.pdf
I've used this type of relay to create the time delay for continued use of power windows after the ignition is turned off. Most american car manufacturers still haven't figured out how to include such an "advanced" feature in their cars.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Sat antenna*

I am using the white cable now, which is working. But I wanted to get both Sat antenna wires hooked up.
After some research on other forums and sirius forums I found this...
siriusbackstage.com There is a guy there who's screen name is John, and he works for Sirius in their marketing department. When I was trying to figure this out a while ago, I searched far and wide. I want to use the factory fin. He claims you can buy a TERK SIR-SP and grind down the t!ts on the plugs so they can work with the factory plugs.
1. The Audi Sharkfin is used for either service. No internals need changed if you switch from XM to Sirius or vise-versa.
2. The Audi fin is an old-style dual coax antenna. Newer styles are single coax. That is the problem. 
Adapters you'll find are for the reverse option. They'll let you use a newer single lead antenna with and older dual coax tuner. But this guy from Sirius was the only one who had the adapter that goes in reverse; from a newer single lead tuner to an older dual coax antenna. Or, if you had an old dual coax tuner, it will work.
BUT......
3. The real trick is, once you get that adapter or the old dual coax tuner, you REVERSE the wires. So, green goes to orange and orange to green (or brown.... it's not really orangish..). You have to shave off the tongue 'n groove that forces you to use like color with like color. But it does work. For both satellite AND terrestrial signal. But, try and hook up the colors the way they are "designed", and it won't work at all. Guess Audi switched it up to bluff us, but reversing the wires was the trick.
Again, for now -the white wire (sat) is working, but I think having both plugged in will help in the city. You will only get terrestrial signal if you are near a major metroplitan area that has a repeater. You would need to be within about 5-10 miles of the repeater (10 miles would be pushing it). Most people do not get terrestrial signal. 
Dropouts are caused by interuption of the satellite signal due to overhead obsruction like tree cover, bridges, tall buildings, etc. The terrestrial repeaters help to alleviate those obstrucions. 

Sorry to bore you guys, but it's good to have this stuff backed up online. Even for my own sake (starting to forget some of this crap already).




_Modified by RyanA3 at 8:51 AM 9/1/2005_


----------



## mxdoomer (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan, thanks for the info on the radio off power feature. I don't plan any major wiring on my car, so I guess my stereo will be powered off once the engine is off.
So far as speakers, I will make custom mounts. I put a system in my 337 which included a Sony MEX1-HD HU, Diamond components all around, JL audio AMPS and JL sub. Beautiful installation, so I'm looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (mxdoomer)*

Thanks MX. Do you have any pics of your 337? 


_Modified by RyanA3 at 9:23 AM 9/1/2005_


----------



## OurDirtyToo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: progress (crew217)*

BOSE = 
Buy 
Other
Sound
Equipment


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (OurDirtyToo)*

Sub enclosure is finished. JL 10W6.
































If you are in MD, DE, PA, NJ, NY. It would be worth the trip to drive over here to philly. I can refer you to an extremely talented, responsible, intelligent custom installer/builder. We all like to 'plug' our mechanic friends and our favorite tint guy. But seriously. Don't bring your car to someone you can't trust 110%. Don't butcher your car. If you're within 3 hours of me, and you need installation service....
Call Mark at 610-761-5339



_Modified by RyanA3 at 5:06 PM 9/5/2005_


----------



## aLLsTaRDUB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*

Love the finnished product.. 
Very clean install


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: progress (aLLsTaRDUB)*

Drool drool drool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mxdoomer (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: progress (RyanA3)*

Ryan,
Do you have more detailed photo's of your Sub enclosure? I see the finished product, and it looks amazing. I am wondering what the frame of it looks like, and did you cut a hole in the side of the trunk to add to the volume off the sub box? Just curious. 
I have an Image Dynamics 10" sub waiting for my installation. I have been looking at McIntosh amps, or maybe Butler tub amps for Power (except the sub), but an Alpine amp is still attractive because of the way it integrates with the Alpine HUs and how you can control many settings on the amps with their HUs. Still trying to make up my mind. I'm pretty sure I will go with the MB Quart QSD seperates though.
You're system looks amazing. Tell me, how the hell does it sound? Also, did you add the iPod adapter to your HU? How does that work?
doomer


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: progress (mxdoomer)*

"Do you have more detailed photo's of your Sub enclosure?" No, I didn't build it, and it was done over the Labor Day w/e, so I couldn't stop by to check on the progress.
"Did you cut a hole in the side of the trunk to add to the volume off the sub box?" YES, I cut a hole in the side, the exact size of the new enclosure, removed the original subwoofer, and used all of that space.
"McIntosh amps" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif $ $ $ 
"Alpine amp integrates with the Alpine HUs and how you can control many settings on the amps with their HUs." YES, that is why I went with this set up. Plus the capability to match the audi red up front. Alpine seems to have the cleanest sounding head units which didn't hurt...
"I'm pretty sure I will go with the MB Quart QSD seperates though." Can you get these on Ebay or something. MQ went out of business at least a year and a half to 2 yrs ago. Get the focal K2. Not too much more.
"Tell me, how the hell does it sound?" It sounds incredible. The focals sounded amazing w/o the sub. With the sub in now, it's ridiculous. 
"Also, did you add the iPod adapter to your HU?" I don't use an Ipod. I don't know where that question is coming from. I have a Creative Zen media player which plays movies, mpegs, jpegs. I run that into a AUX input on the head unit to watch downloaded or ripped movies. Alpine sells the Aux input for 79$. 
doomer[/QUOTE]


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

very clean. wow.


----------



## karwint (Jul 29, 2005)

Nicest install I have ever seen in my life. Practical, yet really good looking. Awesome work. Know anyone on the west coast that can do that kind of work?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (karwint)*

thanks for the compliments fellas. 
I lost about an inch of height in the trunk. and the space from the sub enclosure. the trunk being higher actually works out well when you figure the rear seats dont fold straight down.
All in all, I'm loving the system. spend the $ and get focal components. hopefully Limesparks and Cwash will get to hear it this weekend at H20 International.


----------



## SDR (Apr 6, 2002)

*6 1/2" speaker adapters...*

Ryan - You suggest not using the crutchfield-type speaker adapters to mount 6.5's in the doors. What are my other options?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: 6 1/2" speaker adapters... (SDR)*

If you have a custom installer he will build them himself. If you use a bestbuy or other chain-type store to install your system, they may use a generic mount like you see in crutchfield. It will work. It may not hold-up as well. I like that THUD when my door closes. Don't like rattles and I didnt want to second guess if the plastic will hold up. If you are around here in the Philly burbs I have a few guys that do this type of thing. Good luck.


----------



## 512jdub (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread is pretty old and the dash kit seems custom. Sosche and Metra have kits now. Does anyone have any experience with these?

Also, does anyone have any experience with the Pac steering wheel integration units?
http://www.pac-audio.com/productSea...d=1&Model=A3&ModelId=1519&Year=2007&YearId=18

I have the concertII setup in my '07 so I think I'll rip that out and put in a Pioneer unit but want to maintain the steering wheel controls and it'd be even more awesome if I maintained the dash display.


I'm also going to be putting in a JL 13W5 in a custom fiberglass box molded into the same spot as the original poster in this thread. I might even do two W5's with Focal mids and highs and JL's HD900.5 amp


----------

